# Beeping Noise In Tt



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where this beeping sound is coming from and what it means. The 21rs Outback is winterized, covered and pluged into a land line. Two days ago I heard a beeping noise coming from it. I cannot determine where it is coming from but it is not the smoke detector or CO detector. The refridgerator is off and open. It sounds like the beeping is from the ceiling, AC unit? Why? The battery has stayed charged and the 12v system seems to be working fine. Briefly turned on both the furnace and AC unit and they work. The beeping happens about every 30 sec and even happens when both the land line and battery are disconnected. Thanks.

...Wait, it is the CO detector, duh. Just realized I didn't find the CO detector only the smoke detector an LP detector. The CO detector is between the slide out, which is slide in, and the wall about the couch at ceiling level. Kind of odd the CO detector is at that height. I guess I'll just let it beep itself out and replace the battery in the spring. Seems like I need to add remove CO detector battery to the winterization list next year.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If it's not your smoke alarm battery or your carbon monoxide detector battery, I have no idea.

I'm sure someone will chime in who knows much more than I.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think Mark is right. The propane detector is the only one that is wired, thus powered by the house batteries. The smoke detector and the carbon monoxide detector (if you have one) are both powered by internal batteries. It's gotta be one of the two... If it's your trailer. Are you in a storage lot where it could be a neighboring unit you are hearing?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

My CO detector, when it was set off by my generator is extremely loud, could hear it about 200 feet away really well.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CO detectors....can go off and/or are more sensitive in the extereme cold...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

vvsarpsjr said:


> Can anyone tell me where this beeping sound is coming from and what it means. The 21rs Outback is winterized, covered and pluged into a land line. Two days ago I heard a beeping noise coming from it. I cannot determine where it is coming from but it is not the smoke detector or CO detector. The refridgerator is off and open. It sounds like the beeping is from the ceiling, AC unit? Why? The battery has stayed charged and the 12v system seems to be working fine. Briefly turned on both the furnace and AC unit and they work. The beeping happens about every 30 sec and even happens when both the land line and battery are disconnected. Thanks.
> 
> ...Wait, it is the CO detector, duh. Just realized I didn't find the CO detector only the smoke detector an LP detector. The CO detector is between the slide out, which is slide in, and the wall about the couch at ceiling level. Kind of odd the CO detector is at that height. I guess I'll just let it beep itself out and replace the battery in the spring. Seems like I need to add remove CO detector battery to the winterization list next year.


Yah, that beeping drives me nuts. The camper sits outside the window where I have the computer. If all is quiet, you can hear it through the window. I couldn't get it to work again last year with out beeping so it looks like I have to buy a new one next year.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Is your converter on? I had mine plugged in and just recently heard the camper beeping. It drove me crazy as I searched the trailer. Finally I checked the fuse box and saw that the converter was not switched on. Sure enough the beeping stopped. Hope this helps.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Dan L said:


> Is your converter on? I had mine plugged in and just recently heard the camper beeping. It drove me crazy as I searched the trailer. Finally I checked the fuse box and saw that the converter was not switched on. Sure enough the beeping stopped. Hope this helps.


Just found the beeping noise in my trailer, it was the smoke detector on the wall but it is covered when the bed is pushed in. Next year I will have to remember to take the battery out while stored.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Did the exact same thig last year, took me a bit to figure out where the noise was coming from...


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL, ditto, same thing we did last year - remembered this year: lesson learned!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Our CO Detector started beeping similar to what you have explained.

The manual indicates that the beep means low battery.

It will beep like this for a long time if you leave the batteries in.


----------

